# where to ride?



## mustang72 (Feb 13, 2005)

Hello, looking for nearst trail, our cabin is on 8 mile and rohby rd near lake city. There is a trail off rohby near M-66 i see atv's on it all the time but i cant find it on a map??








Thanks


----------



## whatisup02 (Aug 8, 2009)

Go to Mi DNR and you can find all the trail maps there.


----------



## dansjeep2000 (Dec 27, 2005)

Start here:

http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/1,1607,7-153-10365_15070_15080-38330--,00.html


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

I live about a mile Noth of you. Youcan go North of Moorsetown to the parking area and that trail takes you to the Grass Lake area trail. From there you can go over to the Higgins Lake Area. But like said in the other posts get a map as these areas are far off the beaten path if you make the wrong turn.


----------



## river (Apr 10, 2008)

we will be going over that way this weekend


----------

